# Newbie Question



## RCPC (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm brand new to the AAPC CPC Preparation course and I'm finding it a little difficult where to start studying and moving forward with the course.

I have Medical Coding Training (supplement and workbook)

and

Understanding Health Insurance--Billing and reimbursement (plus workbook)

I've found the blackboard, listened to the intro video and follow the links in the blackboard area, but some of the modules don't mix with the books and their chapters?

So, could someone point me to a good "follow me" starting guide?

Thank you!!


----------

